# cleansemore---colon support formula



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Has anyone ever tried cleasemore--colon support formula. You can purchase it from the health food store. It contains 125 mg magnesium. I wanted to try magnesium and the health food store suggested this. The bottle says to take 1-2 tables daily as needed. The first night I took 2 tablets, and was pooping for the next 2 days. I took too much obviously. I'm planning to ask my doctor about this the next time I go to him. It works great. I have a bm everyday while on it. I took a 3 day break after the first night. I've taken 1 tablet before bed the last 3 nights. I'm starting to get diarhhea again, so I'm going to take a few days off. The info pamphlet makes it sound like it's not a laxative but I'm going to ask my doctor if this is safe when I go to him next week. I don't want my bowels to become even more lazy on it. I'll update you with what my doctor says, but if it's safe I recommend you try it. It works great with no gas side effects which I always got from lactulose or metamucil. If any one has tried cleansemore, please share you experience with me please. Also if you know if it's habit forming I would like to know. Thanks Percy


----------



## 19686 (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't think it's the magnesium that was making you poop that much. There's also, cape aloe, rhubarb, slippery elm, triphala, marshmallow, and fennel. Yes these are stimulant laxatives, and they can make you dependent. On the other hand I love the stuff and use it about every 2 mos, for 4 days as a colon cleanse. It works really well. Taking it with psyllium is also helpful because it acts like a bulk colon cleanser. zyou should be fine if you don't use it on a daily basis.


----------



## 20206 (Sep 12, 2005)

YES, I'VE BEEN TAKING CLEANSEMORE FOR A YEAR....GREAT STUFF....TRY ADDING A LOT OF FLAX OIL. IT IS VERY SOOTHING AND ANTI INFLAMMATORY FOR ANYONE SUFFERING FROM FISSURES, CONSTIPATION ETC.I AM UP TO 6 TABLESPOONS A DAY TO NOTICE A DIFFERENCE. I AM NOW ABLE TO CUT BACK ON THE CLEANSEMORE.


----------



## 18457 (Jun 21, 2005)

I love Cleansemore, but I'm scared to take it as much as I would like. I was taking it every night for a few months and I would go like clockwork the next day. I've slowed down on taking it because I'm scared of becoming dependant and messing up my colon. I can go a month without going and this is the only thing I've found that has made me go. Sue


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi everyone, Could you tell me where you get this Cleansmore? Is it over the counter? Thanks, Jody


----------



## 19686 (Aug 31, 2005)

you can get cleanse more (renew life), from vitamin shoppe, and most health food stores.


----------



## 18457 (Jun 21, 2005)

I get it at GNC. There is also one that is 2 bottles and is a colon and organ cleanse by the same producer.


----------

